# Sailing Greenhorn...



## Beaverkill (Aug 22, 2011)

Sailing has been high on my bucket list for a Looong time and I am now ready to start my voyage….Let me introduce myself, I am a 44 yo, married with 3 young children. I grew up along the New Jersey shore (Manasquan/Wall) but moved away 10 years ago…We are moving back to be close to our families. In my youth, I was a mate on charter/party fishing boats and have owned small fishing boats (19 and 26ft) in the past. The only boats I have owned since 1992 has been a canoe and Mackenzie drift boat. I am a part-time fly fishing instructor/guide but need an activity that the wife and family can enjoy away from fishing…Sailing seems like an excellent choice…..I have started by buying a book, Sailing Fundamentals by Gary Jobson, and plan to take some lessons along with my wife in the future…Once we sell the house and move (which may take almost a year in this housing market), we plan to buy a boat that will fit our family needs…Until then, I am continuing to research and learn as much as I can about the sport…I hope that the Sailnet community will be a great resource throughout my sailing days… Any advice is appreciated…Thank you and look forward to interacting with the community… Dan


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Divorce the wife, sell the kids, buy a boat.

Seriously though, welcome aboard. Research, ask questions, and research more. The folks here are among the best that I have seen on forums, so you came to the right place.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

What tom said.

Next, 44 is way too old to have a bucket list. We still have *goals* at our age. 

Finally, welcome to Sailnet and sailing. It sounds like you're on the right path. In the meantime, find a friend with a boat and beg on as crew. It's the least expensive way to get onto the water until you start your lessons. Next least expensive way is joining a local sailing club and offering to crew. You'll learn a lot.


----------



## Beaverkill (Aug 22, 2011)

tomperanteau said:


> Divorce the wife, sell the kids, buy a boat.


HMMMM, winters in the Bahamas cruising and chasing bonefish and summers in Montana...No soccer practice, no lawn work, No New Jersey...Sounds tempting.. on the other hand...She would hunt me down, sink the boat and cause physical damage I cant describe without breaking forum rules...



> find a friend with a boat and beg on as crew. It's the least expensive way to get onto the water until you start your lessons. Next least expensive way is joining a local sailing club and offering to crew. You'll learn a lot.


 Sounds like a great idea...Thanks for the advice


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Joining a local club is also a way to sail on different types of sailboats and see which ones you don't want. One club I belong to has everything from a 19' Mariner to larger cruisers and I don't think any two boats are the same. Can't beat that variety for forty bucks a year.


----------



## Beaverkill (Aug 22, 2011)

> Can't beat that variety for forty bucks a year.


I wish I could find a sailing club for even close to that cost...All I seem to be able to find in the Manasquan River / Northern Barnegat Bay area are Yacht Clubs that have high annual dues and initiation fees...
Any resources or organizations I should contact that may have lists or member "Sailing Clubs"... Thanks for your assistance. Dan


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Beaverkill said:


> Any resources or organizations I should contact that may have lists or member "Sailing Clubs"... Thanks for your assistance. Dan


Checking. I'll let you know if I find anything. There might not be anything in your back yard.


----------

